# OH #(*#$&#*(&



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Dos ANYONE know of Midol, yes Midol if fatel for rats. I found an empty packge in his cage, I found one pill but couldn't find the other. )(*$%R*#)*$#)*$ I didn't even know I had any midol left I swear. ::holds head:: He's a bit hyper, god knows he kept up all night and that's why I am up at 555 in the freaking morning. I cleaned out his cage and everything.

I don't even know how he got it, I havn't left him out sept for on my bed. And like I said I didn't even know i had any midol left.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

is the midol you're talking about just an ibuprofen? i think there are a few types of midol?

http://wererat.net/rathelp/painmeds.htm

if it was one of the ibuprofen midols it would have been a pretty high dosage if he ate it all. the only thing i know on a human side is that you usually have to take iuprofen with food or it can cause ulcers. :/ 

i hope he's ok


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Acetaminophen 500 mg in each caplet , Caffeine 60 mg in each caplet , Carnauba Wax 15 mg in each caplet , Croscarmellose Sodium , FD&C Blue No. 2 Aluminum Lake , Hypromellose , Magnesium Stearate , Microcystalline Cellulose , Pregelatinized Starch , Propylene Glycol , Shellac , Titanium Dioxide , Triacetin

::Holds head:: I cannot find the second pill so I'm assumeing the )*#$#*)* ate it. I have the second pill in whole. SERIOUSLY if this dosn't kill him I'm going to.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

do they come in packs of two? i'm just asking because you said you didn't know you had any left. so i they don't come in packs of two, hopefully there was only one left and it was the one you found.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

They come in packs of two, and I found one pill but not the other. And yes, I thought i had none left. So I have no flippin idea where he got them. I searched this room over and couldn't find them.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

i hope he's just really good at stashing things


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

That's not comforting right now. Considering he has no bedding riht now just paper cause the little ()#&$(#*$&# is getting over an allergic reaction to Aspen. OH YESH, this week with him has been FUN. *sarcastic angry*


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Call an emergency vet and ask them. It's not immediate effects you should worry about, but the long term effects of a possible OD.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::bangs head on comp:: NO CAR NO CAR NO CAR NO CAR, I'm going to KILL you rat. I have to be work to, Disney won't let me call out. MFGD I am going to KILL YOU RAT! OH yeah AND I HAVE NO PHONE JUST FLIPPIN GREAT! It got cut off cause I have no money to pay the bill cause of ::thumbs at ratrat:: ARG! ::bangs head on computer more:: SO GOING TO KILL THIS RAT!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RoRo said:


> ::bangs head on comp:: NO CAR NO CAR NO CAR NO CAR, I'm going to KILL you rat. I have to be work to, Disney won't let me call out. MFGD I am going to KILL YOU RAT! OH yeah AND I HAVE NO PHONE JUST FLIPPIN GREAT! It got cut off cause I have no money to pay the bill cause of ::thumbs at ratrat:: ARG! ::bangs head on computer more:: SO GOING TO KILL THIS RAT!


Hmmm...sounds like you shouldn't have that rat with this type of attitude. :evil: No vet fund? Single rat? You left something out for him to get into? Not his fault. I would imagine that Midol is not tasty and he likely took a nibble and left it...500 mg dose is huge for one kiddo...

I looked up recommended dosages for pain on ratguide.com

100-300 mg/kg which works out to 46-136 mg/lb.

Is your rat a big boy or young and smaller?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I really don't hate my rat i"m just fusterated. (like when you hate your kids for being annoying you still love them to death) I had funds for ONE emergency not TWO in a bloody row. And how can I knowingly left it out when I totally searched my room for it. 

And I have a big fat boy. Last time he was weighed he was just over a pound. I THINK they said 528 grams. I suck on the whole weight scale so I THINK that's over a pound.

PS: Adoption of his buddy comes in tommarow :icks up keyboard and hits self in head::


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

1 lb = 454 grams, Your boy is 1.25 lbs.

When could he have eaten it? (how long ago?) How is he acting now?
Its a blood thinner.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

>.< oh hun i feel for you! i guess the only thing you can do at the moment is call avet like ration said? but then again you dont have a phone not unless you can go to a pay phone or neighbours or something? xxx


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Considering he's on paper I have to clean his flippin cage every day. And well, I cleaned it last night around four, and I cleaned it this morning at five fourdy cause he made a mess (and woke me up nawing on the bars) and I noticed the package and dreadfully the one pill.

Right now he's ripping up the paper and makeing a MESS of the cage. Occasionaly he's jumping on the bars like a goof ball. I can't even see him in his house he's got so much paper in there.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If he's active I wouldn't worry so much. I seriously would put him on fleece rather than paper...paper reeks too quickly LOL


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Your telling me, I plan on getting some tommarow after baby arrives. OH yes this is a fun time for me. And I really should be getting ready for work. AHAHAHA rat cant get of his house, OH WELLS his fault. 

I can not figure out how he found it. I mean his cage is a ferret cage it has high walls how the ****.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Well a rat is the same thing as a 2 year old child. If you leave it out chances are they are going to get into it. It's not his fault, it's your's for leaving it out even if you didn't know you had it. Now with that said.... IF he did eat it, chances are it will kill him. That high of a dose is an overdose. If a child even a 30lb child ate 500mg of ibuprofen they would be deathly ill!! Now I'm not really on the up and up about how rats digest things, but if you can't get to a vet then their isn't much you can really do about it. Wait and see.......


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::bangs head on keyboard:: Well he's still crawling around and he's eating right now. (*#&$(#& I'll stop by his vets office since I'm screwed bout the phone part.

That's it rat, your gong in the closet where you can't get at nuttin. Door open of couse.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

PS I'm going to go buy fleece tonight to, ROFLH he's greay from the news paper


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

RoRo said:


> PS I'm going to go buy fleece tonight to, ROFLH he's greay from the news paper


From the ink? He's gotta clean that off himself. Can't be too good for him

Glad to hear you're getting fleece


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

if he overdosed on acetaminophen.. he would be in terrible pain.. acetaminophen overdose kills by damaging the liver..which is a horrible horrible way to die. so if he is still active he is probably fine.. my guess is he just found an already open packet and stashed it.

why are you so angry at him? he only did what comes naturally to rats..


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm angry at him when like a mother get angery at her kids. Not really angery just over whelmed and using them for a scape goat. ::watches rat rat climbing on her lap.:: Gave me an fing scare today. I tapped the cage, he no come, tap the cage harder no come, kicked the cage he no come out shook the cage he finially stuck his head out like what. S*cared the s +out of me. Sorry he's having fun on the key board.

So here's the virdect. If he made it through today yeah, but consiquences might be delt later. Meaning now I have to look at him and think tommarow might be his last. Depressing I know. If he turns visiably yellow, yeah I don't want to disguss that.

And this is all my freaking fault. I'm going to wire up the cage bars more and yeah like build a fortress around hsi house.

Hang on got to catch ratty.`

He no sore at all so ish a good sign, ha ha he's doing the happy grinding and washing himself. OUps he just fell off my knee.

But this TOTALLY sucks knowing that he may still die from this and it's my fault. 

The only advice I was giving is, keep charcol on hand that way if this happens agian, god forbid, I can cram that down his throat and absorb some poisen.

Nice to know I would have kept a first aid kit with charcoal to begin with. -_-


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

He'd be more willing to eat clay =P


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL hey if it would help I'd pin the ******* down and give him anything, but yeah I don't care to repeat this. ::watches her rat dig in her blankets:: he probabably mistakes himself for spoiled right now


----------



## Learna (Mar 4, 2008)

Awww, RoRo. Darn the lil Ratrat, hehe, I'm sure he's fine, from what everyone has been saying he should be showing signs of pain by now if he did eat it so I reakon everyting will be a otay^_^


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::shakes her head sadly:: No the liver damage might take some time. Could be days weeks, come a month then it'll be less worry. -_-() Think the time it takes for his body to filter all that if he did. ONly thing the vet can do is take a blood sample and tell me how fucked I am.

I'd rather not know.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

sorry to hear that roro, just keep an eye on him, and at least stop by the vet if you can so maybe they can give you some advice. i totally hear you on how impossible it is to hide EVERYTHING from your rats when you don't even know you have something. that's a little unreasonable i think, but that's just me. best of luck to you and your crazy boy.


click!:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

This, my friends, is why my bedroom is ratproofed. If I leave something on the floor that can be chewed I stay in there with the rat.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Heh dosn't help when you under estimate your rats reach. My advice KEEP YOUR RATS AWAY FROM ANYTHING! keep the cage in a location in which if the reach out if something is droped they are screwed.

You know I always play with him up on my bed. SO AFRIAD he'll get into something. I'm always watching him, hovering over him. NEVER did I suspect something could happen from the "saftey" of his cage.

Yeah vets advice, get some charcoal for emergencies. And if he starts turning visablly yellow, yeah... Like I said I no wanna talk about that


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

How's the annoying 2-yr-old-like ratty doing? My 2-yr-old human gave me a scare about doors lately - went ahead and opened a TRIPPLE LOCKED DOOR and went out to PICK FLOWERS! (caught her about 5 seconds after she opened the door - took that long to run from bedroom to front door...) I can't imagine what you're going through, waiting to see what happens with him...

Let us know the updates!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

So far he's still with me. Still scares me every time I wake up and come home. I still have this OMG sense about every thing. Doesn't help that lately he's been a SOUND sleeper.

He's pink, was kinda freaked out about him being cold, but yeah I realized it's been cold outside so, dur, me being OVER protective.

I swear Mokku (the new baby) can't get away with anything because of NumNums.

God a month isn't coming soon enough.

And yes, rats are just like kids. Mokku is in the current stage of sticking EVERYTHING in his mouth. While numnums is the perniment stage of take stash, figure out how to drive mommy nuts.


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm glad he is ok!! See you tweaked for nothing!


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, RoRo, my 8yo drove my van a couple weeks ago. Right across the street, into the neighbor's yard, with a tire hanging in the ditch. 8O :roll: 

At least the rat you can put in a cage!! :wink: 

Good luck. You'll both be in my prayers.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Tweaked over nuttin, he can still spontainusly drop dead in the for the next month. It dosn't have to happen right away liver damage takes time. I'll be more relaxed once a week ends.

AND OMG if I had a kid that did that I'd strangle him. Okay, maybe not literally but figuratively and ground him till he's 18


----------



## Jessen (Apr 9, 2008)

You don't "spontaneously drop dead" from liver damage. If he were going to die he would be extremely ill and in a lot of pain. Your rat is fine.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I have heard a couple of times that rats have eaten ibuprofen because of the sugar coating and they have been all right 

Ratties seem to love the things they shouldn't

Jess x


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*grin* We said 28. 
He wasn't allowed outside on his own for a month, and I keep a close eye on my keys now. 

I would think too, that if the motrin was going to make him sick, there would've been some kind of sign. Doesn't it upset stomachs? I would think eating a whole pill would make for a sick rattie. :-(

Hopefully he just got a hold of the packaging, and didn't eat the pill itself or there was only one.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


Clickies for Speremint, please!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Heh, he IS sick right now, but I'm HOPEING that is just him getting over his bad allergic reation to Aspen. Yes, NumNums has been testing my pashince. Still has the sneezes from teh bedding still. But his lungs are clear it's been passed aorund no one hears anything weird.

man he IS a old man.

And um, is it usual for rats to drink a LOT of water. I mean I'm filling his water bottle and it's huge, and it dosn't seem big enough./


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Sometimes that might mean that the kidneys may be working overtime to get rid of something from the system because of lowered function. You may want to see if you can work a payment plan with the vet so as to get blood work done to check kidney and liver functions. Humans do it all the time to make sure medications are not damaging those organs, and that med can do it if you overdose, of course. If your vet doesn't know normal levels, maybe he can find another vet who would know and send the sample to that lab. There MAY be something that can be done, but I really don't know. You should get it checked if possible, though...

And if he's not worse than from the alergic reaction, don't worry until you KNOW you have to worry. It's better that way....


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I can get normal levels from vet A. in case vet B does not know them. :rolls eyes: seriously I know, I know, but NumNums true mommy is very causious about his care and god knows no one can get away with murder.

-_- I swear I'm going to skin a rat.:sarcasticly of course I love my babies::

And you know, this would suck of ratty has a kidney condition, and I have my kidney condition. 

Cowrat you BETTER stay healthy.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to post agian, but dumb question, and I know it is. Is rat disease in rat kinda like the same symptoms as in humans? I was thinking about that, if so then I doubt rat rat is having kidney probs.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Rats, birds, lizards, snakes... all my critters have the warning "WE DON'T SHOW WE'RE SICK UNTIL WE ARE *REALLY REALLY* SICK" stuck on them...

I don't think he'll show the signs of illness until he's very ill, but I really would not know the signs. Call the vet when they open up to see what they think.... Let us know what happens!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

well like I was saying, and pondering drinking lots of water is more of a blood surgar thing. -_- with Kidney disease the first to go is appetite, and well he's STILL a bottomless pit. I would assume bad kidneys would hurt a ratrat but I poke him and he just gives a dirty ratty look.

::rubs her eyes sleepliy:: there goes me affording to go to the doctor any time soon.

Thinking of sleep he looks more tired lately, poor guy. Kinda glad my roomates broke quaritine cause he seems happier when mokku's annoying him.

Well till Mokku decides to try and taste the top predator's tail.

MAN,at a time like this I wish I had all the answers.

OH, and I forgot to mention he IS gaining weight his ribs are vanashing again so. That's a good sign..


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

Okays now I will admitt I'm being to jumpy. Drinking lots and lots of water is normal. Even if it's a sudden thing.


----------

